# Goldleaf 0.5 released



## isoboy (Mar 28, 2019)

I tried this program for installing nsp. Crashed a couple of times. Tinfoil just worked.


----------



## sTo0z (Mar 28, 2019)

Works great.


----------



## Owenge (Mar 28, 2019)

Loved the nightly, glad this is finally out


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Mar 28, 2019)

"If the title is already installed, Goldleaf will uninstall it so that the new one can be installed. This might happen with updates (share the same application Id so are considered as the same title internally)"


I'm sorry? Does this mean you can't install updates with Goldleaf?


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Mar 28, 2019)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> "If the title is already installed, Goldleaf will uninstall it so that the new one can be installed. This might happen with updates (share the same application Id so are considered as the same title internally)"
> 
> 
> I'm sorry? Does this mean you can't install updates with Goldleaf?



Funnily enough, I've experienced a lot of errors trying to install updates with GoldLeaf which is a shame because generally speaking it's a nice app. But if I run those same updates through SX Installer, they install with no issues.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 28, 2019)

isoboy said:


> I tried this program for installing nsp. Crashed a couple of times. Tinfoil just worked.


Same here, will note new version did not crash. Maybe try it again?


----------



## raxadian (Mar 29, 2019)

Mmm, so much Switch hacking stuff... someone really should update that switch hacking guide site... or make a new one.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 29, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Mmm, so much Switch hacking stuff... someone really should update that switch hacking guide site... or make a new one.



I mean the 3 main guides don't really change and are pretty up to date... all they need to do is point to the new recommended homebrew.



isoboy said:


> I tried this program for installing nsp. Crashed a couple of times. Tinfoil just worked.


did you submit a bug report? also did you update goldtree if you were using that?


----------



## mikymax972 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi,I try update mario party with the last update,i'm on 6.2 sx os and atmosphère,with fluffy,tinfoil or goldleaf,my install failed because i need upgrade my firmware to 7.0 or 7.1 i think,how i can fix that please? igniore system required not work for all.thanks


----------



## Onlyd (Mar 30, 2019)

I mainly use gold leaf as an title manager when stuff fails, would be nice to be able to use it again for usb installs


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 30, 2019)

mikymax972 said:


> Hi,I try update mario party with the last update,i'm on 6.2 sx os and atmosphère,with fluffy,tinfoil or goldleaf,my install failed because i need upgrade my firmware to 7.0 or 7.1 i think,how i can fix that please? igniore system required not work for all.thanks


As of now theres no way to ignore updates that need mandatory 7.X keys or key generation 8. I just updated from 6.2 with ChoiDujourNX and now I can install the updates without errors
But we can convert keygen 8 game/updates to lower firmware keys like 7{FW6.2) with NSC_Builder but you need to provide the tool 7.X keys.


----------



## blawar (Mar 30, 2019)

MasterJ360 said:


> As of now theres no way to ignore updates that need mandatory 7.X keys or key generation 8. I just updated from 6.2 with ChoiDujourNX and now I can install the updates without errors
> But we can convert keygen 8 game/updates to lower firmware keys like 7{FW6.2) with NSC_Builder but you need to provide the tool 7.X keys.



Yes there is, Tinfoil does it.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 30, 2019)

blawar said:


> Yes there is, Tinfoil does it.


tinfoil & lithium couldn't install Dead or alive Xtreme 3, Mario Party, & Super Robot T-Wars *game updates *until I updated to 7.0.1  in fact it said the updates require a higher firmware even if I ignore the FW check. Thats what everyone on lower fw are experiencing b/c new game updates require 7.X keys


----------



## Onlyd (Mar 30, 2019)

DOA 3 worked on lithium for me


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 30, 2019)

Onlyd said:


> DOA 3 worked on lithium for me


The game  works but not the update on 6.2


----------



## blawar (Mar 30, 2019)

MasterJ360 said:


> tinfoil & lithium couldn't install Dead or alive Xtreme 3, Mario Party, & Super Robot T-Wars *game updates *until I updated to 7.0.1  in fact it said the updates require a higher firmware even if I ignore the FW check. Thats what everyone on lower fw are experiencing b/c new game updates require 7.X keys



You arent on the latest version or didnt read the release notes.  You have to enable "standard crypto" in the install options to re-key to a lower master key.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MasterJ360 said:


> The game  works but not the update on 6.2



The update will work, make sure you have the latest version, when  you install it, enable "convert standard crypto" in the install options, this lowers the master key.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 30, 2019)

blawar said:


> You arent on the latest version or didnt read the release notes.  You have to enable "standard crypto" in the install options to re-key to a lower master key.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Well  guess I learned something new today. Since I have the 7.X keys guess theres no reason to to use autorcm anymore going back to 6.2


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 30, 2019)

isoboy said:


> I tried this program for installing nsp. Crashed a couple of times. Tinfoil just worked.


Yup I had my first crash as soon as I tried to quit the app the first time. Pressing home crashed the Switch. Not the most stable thing and this was on 0.5. But maybe it has to do with me using SX' homebrew menu instead of HBL.
Weirdly enough I think I'll be sticking with SX Installer. They did a really good job with the GUI and I know it's just a modified Tinfoil but Tinfoil doesn't even have a GUI.


----------



## isoboy (Mar 31, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Yup I had my first crash as soon as I tried to quit the app the first time. Pressing home crashed the Switch. Not the most stable thing and this was on 0.5. But maybe it has to do with me using SX' homebrew menu instead of HBL.
> Weirdly enough I think I'll be sticking with SX Installer. They did a really good job with the GUI and I know it's just a modified Tinfoil but Tinfoil doesn't even have a GUI.



I used to install a ton of games but these days I barely install anything. I don't check the news daily anymore. The only reason I've been using tinfoil is because you can skip firmware requirement on installation. Maybe you can do that on SX too now, then I'd just use that. I can't remember the gold leaf version I used, maybe 0.3 but I'm not sure.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 31, 2019)

isoboy said:


> I used to install a ton of games but these days I barely install anything. I don't check the news daily anymore. The only reason I've been using tinfoil is because you can skip firmware requirement on installation. Maybe you can do that on SX too now, then I'd just use that. I can't remember the gold leaf version I used, maybe 0.3 but I'm not sure.



Ver 0.5 still has an option to ignore firmware version



The Real Jdbye said:


> Yup I had my first crash as soon as I tried to quit the app the first time. Pressing home crashed the Switch. Not the most stable thing and this was on 0.5. But maybe it has to do with me using SX' homebrew menu instead of HBL.
> Weirdly enough I think I'll be sticking with SX Installer. They did a really good job with the GUI and I know it's just a modified Tinfoil but Tinfoil doesn't even have a GUI.



Did you have the usb cable plugged in when you quit the app? that's the only way I've gotten goldleaf 0.5 to crash


----------



## isoboy (Mar 31, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Ver 0.5 still has an option to ignore firmware version



That's why I tried gold leaf in the first place. I hadn't used tinfoil before either. I was looking for whatever had that option and gold leaf crashed on me two times so I jumped over to tinfoil and that hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 31, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Ver 0.5 still has an option to ignore firmware version
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the usb cable plugged in when you quit the app? that's the only way I've gotten goldleaf 0.5 to crash


I may have had it plugged in just to charge, but I wasn't trying to use USB installing or anything, I literally just opened it to see what the GUI was like.


isoboy said:


> I used to install a ton of games but these days I barely install anything. I don't check the news daily anymore. The only reason I've been using tinfoil is because you can skip firmware requirement on installation. Maybe you can do that on SX too now, then I'd just use that. I can't remember the gold leaf version I used, maybe 0.3 but I'm not sure.


It does. Confusingly, SX Installer is not the same thing as the built in installer in SX OS. The latter is some extremely basic thing that would be better off removed. It only sees nsps placed in the root and still has a bug that can corrupt installs.
SX Installer detects nsps placed anywhere and groups game/dlc/update per game which is pretty handy. USB and network installs work the same way, you just point the server at a folder containing nsps and you can choose what to install from the Switch side, which is so much more convenient than having to choose a game to install from the PC side one by one like Goldleaf. Not sure how it works in Tinfoil but at least you can batch install games with that. Goldleaf is kind of a hassle if you're installing multiple games.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 31, 2019)

isoboy said:


> That's why I tried gold leaf in the first place. I hadn't used tinfoil before either. I was looking for whatever had that option and gold leaf crashed on me two times so I jumped over to tinfoil and that hasn't failed me yet.


did you submit a bug report?



The Real Jdbye said:


> I may have had it plugged in just to charge, but I wasn't trying to use USB installing or anything, I literally just opened it to see what the GUI was like.
> 
> It does. Confusingly, SX Installer is not the same thing as the built in installer in SX OS. The latter is some extremely basic thing that would be better off removed. It only sees nsps placed in the root and still has a bug that can corrupt installs.
> SX Installer detects nsps placed anywhere and groups game/dlc/update per game which is pretty handy. USB and network installs work the same way, you just point the server at a folder containing nsps and you can choose what to install from the Switch side, which is so much more convenient than having to choose a game to install from the PC side one by one like Goldleaf. Not sure how it works in Tinfoil but at least you can batch install games with that. Goldleaf is kind of a hassle if you're installing multiple games.



Yeah there is a known bug where if you close while usb is connected it crashes

multi nsp is a planned feature


----------

